# Chorus wanting €25 for new remote control



## carpedeum (11 Apr 2008)

I am with Chorus Digital TV. The poor quality remote control for the Sagem box has finally totally disintegrated after two years of cellotaping etc. I rang Chorus and they requested €25 to replace it! Most of my neighbours still with them have bandaged remotes! I refused to pay.... yet! The Sagem unit cannot be used without a remote... "Oh Yes. Your'e not the first subscriber to have noticed that"... was the reply I got. I said that this was crazy as every other device we have with remote controls can be used manually too! The guy on the phone agreed!

I am already in dispute with Chorus refusing to pay the extra €2 DD charge, since I pay by BOI 365 Online already, which is cheaper and safer than the DD system. I will never ever pay the €2! Eleven of my friends are doing the same!

My problem is that Chorus NTL have a monopoly where I live... Swords. Therefore, their call centre is totally apathetic. 

A couple of questions... does any other Chorus victim know of another remote control that can be used?

If I close my account and remove all the Chorus cabling (plan to do this at weekend) from my property what are my options? Someone told me that Sky use the same cables? Is this true? I thought Sky is still only available via the ugly dish... which Mrs Carpdeum doesn't want nailed to the house? 

Help.... I'm suffering from Sky Sports withdrawl and wifey cannot get Madmen on BBC4!


----------



## GA001 (15 Apr 2008)

[broken link removed]

Will this do the trick perhaps ? I know it is one for an illegal box - but it might do the trick ?


----------



## Gus2008 (15 Apr 2008)

Same thing happened to my folks when they got Chorus, except the remote they were given NEVER worked. And they still got stung for the €25.

UPC have a total monopoly on many areas and it becomes a case of cutting your nose off to spite your face to argue with them. In my parents case, it became apparent that the only resolution was to pay the €25 or be stuck with a Chorus box and subscription that was of no use.


----------



## hp1702 (19 Nov 2008)

GA001 said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Will this do the trick perhaps ? I know it is one for an illegal box - but it might do the trick ?



I am in same boat and was wondering has anyone bought a remote other than obtaining thru UPC, that works?

HP


----------



## mik_da_man (19 Nov 2008)

What does your remote/box look like?
I have a spare as I upgraded to a DVR box a couple of months back and they left the remote.


----------



## Rois (19 Nov 2008)

Just checked and I have a Chorus remote going free as I'm no longer with them. I assume it works ok but have no way of checking. It's Sagem make.  PM if you want it.


----------



## hp1702 (19 Nov 2008)

mik_da_man said:


> What does your remote/box look like?
> I have a spare as I upgraded to a DVR box a couple of months back and they left the remote.



Sorry - should have been clearer - its the DVR box remote I need - upgraded to UPC digital this summer and got the DVR box too - remote has vanished form the house.

Thanks for the offer though.

HP


----------



## hp1702 (19 Nov 2008)

Rois said:


> Just checked and I have a Chorus remote going free as I'm no longer with them. I assume it works ok but have no way of checking. It's Sagem make.  PM if you want it.



Is it a DVR remote?. Ours had no make on remote just a big 'UPC' logo (well maybe its on the back but never happened to notice before it vanished


----------



## Rois (19 Nov 2008)

hp1702 said:


> Is it a DVR remote?. Ours had no make on remote just a big 'UPC' logo (well maybe its on the back but never happened to notice before it vanished


 
What's DVR sorry?  It's just a small grey remote the only marking is Sagem (same as on the box).  I had Chorus digital up till about 9 months ago. Sorry I can't be any more specific than this.


----------



## hp1702 (19 Nov 2008)

Rois said:


> What's DVR sorry?  It's just a small grey remote the only marking is Sagem (same as on the box).  I had Chorus digital up till about 9 months ago. Sorry I can't be any more specific than this.



No probs - DVR is the Digital Video Recorder you can rent (or buy) so that you can record digital programs broadcast by your provide. Like a video recorder except programs are recorded to a hard drive rather than tapes.


----------



## brian.mobile (19 Nov 2008)

Why anyone still feathers Chorus / NTL's pockets these days amazes me....

B


----------



## Rois (19 Nov 2008)

No, I didn't have DVR, so I guess it's no use to you. Shame.


----------



## hp1702 (19 Nov 2008)

Rois said:


> No, I didn't have DVR, so I guess it's no use to you. Shame.


  np - thanks for offer


----------



## mik_da_man (22 Nov 2008)

hp1702 said:


> Sorry - should have been clearer - its the DVR box remote I need - upgraded to UPC digital this summer and got the DVR box too - remote has vanished form the house.
> 
> Thanks for the offer though.
> 
> HP



Ah ok, well I have a Logitech harmony universal remote that controls all my stuff and it works the DVR box fine.
Trouble it that it cost about €100
But it controls EVERYTHING - and I have a LOT of stuff 

Saying that if the harmony can control it I assume other universal remotes can...


----------

